# Mum of 2 year old girl moving to Dubai



## sez890 (May 10, 2013)

Hi all 


My husband is already in Dubai and we are moving over in September, I want to meet some other mums and toddlers so we can make friends and also my husband and I can meet people too.

Thanks

Sarah


----------

